# Making the move to Italy



## nik1611

Hello,

I am an Indian and married to an Italian citizen. Our marriage has been successfully registered in Italy as well as India. My wife is already in Italy, and I will be moving to Italy soon. Few months back, the officer at the local office in Rimini told us that I wouldn't require any nulla osta per say. They said that I can just come to Italy with a tourist visa and then register myself as a dependent. Once this procedure (which they said should take a month approx) is completed, I will get my PdS and I will be free to look for employment in Italy without the requirement of a separate Work Permit.
Can somebody confirm this information or elaborate further please? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## accbgb

Have I misread? In the post above you indicate that you are already married and your marriage has been registered in Italy. However, in this other thread ( http://www.expatforum.com/expats/it...hing-marry-italian-citizen-3.html#post4696002 ) you say that she is your girlfriend and you are planning to marry. 

Which is it?

[edit]

Oh!, I did misread!

Never mind.


----------



## nik1611

accbgb said:


> Have I misread? In the post above you indicate that you are already married and your marriage has been registered in Italy. However, in this other thread ( http://www.expatforum.com/expats/it...hing-marry-italian-citizen-3.html#post4696002 ) you say that she is your girlfriend and you are planning to marry.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> [edit]
> 
> Oh!, I did misread!
> 
> Never mind.


hahaha! yes you did.


----------

